# Blizzard verlost 4000 Betakeys für WoW BfA



## Batze (26. Mai 2018)

*Blizzard verlost 4000 Betakeys für WoW BfA*

Wer noch keinen Betazugang hat aber gerne dabei sein möchte, Blizzard verlost gerade 4000 Beta Keys.
Die Verlosung geht bis Samstag 2.Juni.
Zur Verlosung
Viel Glück.


----------

